# Grinding Grape Nuts?



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I make Grape Nuts. I've been grinding in blender. But, it seems the blender isn't heavy duty enough to grind them. Don't have a grain mill. What should I be using?


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

maybe a food processor?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Do you have a coffee grinder? That would probably work the best, and they're small and cheap, lol. Those Grape Nuts are hard as rocks, good luck!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I do have an Electric Cuisinart Coffee Grinder. BNIB $10 off CL. Yea!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

What is Grape nuts. I only know about the seeded grapes and we just swallowed them.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

kasilofhome said:


> What is Grape nuts. I only know about the seeded grapes and we just swallowed them.


Imagine OP referring to grocery store breakfast food in a box. You just put liquid on them and wait ten minutes, they soften up. Better have good teeth if you try to eat them without softening. I stopped buying box cereal long ago when prices skyrocketed, but I remember Post Grape Nuts. The box cereal I liked was called Concentrate (Kelloggs?), but they stopped making it long, long ago. Too much nutrition, not enough profit.... More profit with more air, artificial flavorings, and HFCS!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

It's a cereal. Very rich; because I made w/homemade condensed milk. If I eat homemade anything, I lose weight naturally.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't seen that particular recipe...would you be willing to share?  Also, let us know if the coffee grinder works well or not.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Sweetened Condensed Milk I double this 1 c nonfat dry milk 1/3 c boiling water 3 T soft butter/margarine 2/3 c sugar pinch salt Mix all in bender Grape Nuts 3 c whole wheat flour 1/2 c wheat germ or oat bran 2 t baking powder 1 c brown sugar 1 c evaporated milk Mix all 350 deg 30-35 min Flip and bake till dry Grind When grinding be careful or you'll burn out blender. I'm going to try coffee grinder. I also double this recipe and bake on 15 x 17 in cookie sheet.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks so much! I'll have to try this soon.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Looked at coffee grinder; and, I think it's a lost cause. Because, I think it's just too small; and, would take forever. I'm going to finish batch in blender. Then try and find a food processor. You really have to be careful w/blender. It's easy to burn one up.


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

That sounds so good and I love Grape Nuts-haven't had them in years though. Good luck with your search for the right tool.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I used to make grape nuts in another life. I used a standard food processor, but my trick was to grind it while still warm from the oven. It was a bit softer that way, but not so soft that it wouldn't grind.

One time I tried using the Vitamixer and ended up with powder.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I've read once that the Amish grind them in a meat grinder.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

I have made grape nuts cereal also, although my recipe is alittle different. I tryed the food processor and the cereal was ground out to fine. so I put the cereal in a gallon baggie and used a rolling pin to crush it up. I dont crush the peices very small. I need to make the cereal again soon!


----------

